# What can you get



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

Ever want to know what ONE bottle of wine can get you?

Well today I got 3#'s of Blackberries for ONE bottle of my Strawberry wine. I thought that was a fair exchange.

What have YOU got for ONE bottle of your wine?


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 27, 2011)

So far all I got was , ya got anymore .


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

More what?
I have "plenty" of wine


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Well back when I was young and single I know what a bottle of wine on a date would get me! 
[julie leads Dan back to the corner]


----------



## jtstar (Mar 27, 2011)

Now all Dan hear's is get back on your own side of the bed


----------



## cpfan (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> What have YOU got for ONE bottle of your wine?


Back when I ran a store, Barb took two bottles of wine to a girl's quiltng night. Got me one good customer. She made two batches the next week, and more wine every 3-4 months.

I swapped another customer a bottle of Gewurztraminer for something she had just bottled. She loved the G'wine and made it on a regular basis from then on.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Well back when I was young and single I know what a bottle of wine on a date would get me!
> [julie leads Dan back to the corner]



Bet Dan bought Thunderbird !


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Bet Dan bought Thunderbird !



I didn't have that much class!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

For 2 bottles I had an emergency furnace repair done. Replced a few parts which took 2 hours and he walked oyr with a Black Currant and an Amarone, both of which he tried before while doing a standard service.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Well back when I was young and single I know what a bottle of wine on a date would get me!



You beat me to it! :: 

I gave a friend a bottle of my lychee wine (first batch ever) after he TIG welded my aluminum boat prop back together.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

I got 4 hand painted wine glasses- it was quite a surprise!

I got the cable guy to come over anytime I wanted- gave him fresh cabbage too. Be nice to your cable guy... he might give you his cell phone number!

All I could pick tart cherries.


Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I got the cable guy to come over anytime I wanted- gave him fresh cabbage too. Be nice to your cable guy... he might give you his cell phone number.
> Debbie



Debbie why you little devil you. ::
But if I was a girl and got the cable guy to come over I don't think I would be feeding hin cabbage .


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

He's about the age of my grown son! LOL

I pass out fresh baked bread too... lucky the people that come on THAT day!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, so your a cougar!!!!!


----------



## Flem (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like Dan's a cougar wannabe.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Dang, so your a cougar!!!!!



I sooo decided not to say that!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

LMAO!!!

I'll take that as a compliment... Thank You!!


Someone needs to make more wine... or drink less of it!! 


Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

It was a compliment. You know you could stock the kitchen in the chat room with some of that hot bread. I'll escort you, so you're safe from Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

Will the bread MAKE it to the kitchen?

You want honey and butter?

I better come prepared!

German Black Rye, Cracked Wheat and Autumn Sun (we call it birdseed bread because of the millet).

I suppose some of each?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes please, but leave the cabbage at home. Wine will be plentiful and I'll pick up some meats and cheese..


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

Cabbage is still in the seed packet for this year. Garden still covered with snow!

What kind of cheese? mmmmm this sounds good.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont let dan near the bread, he might want to make a sandwhich!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

Cute dog.... good thing it's not a....



Weiner Dog!!

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh No, they are headed for the deli!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL Debbie that's my dog last summer the second day we got her. 

OH OH Rich is here now and thats trouble!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Did someone say trouble?????

RICH.... is what we all DREAM of to get OUT of trouble!! LOL

Debbie


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Will the bread MAKE it to the kitchen?
> 
> You want honey and butter?
> 
> ...



Why can't you guys live closer? I want some rosemary bread. mm mm


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Did someone say trouble?????
> 
> RICH.... is what we all DREAM of to get OUT of trouble!! LOL
> 
> Debbie


I hate to burst your bubble but money usually just cases more trouble. It seems the more you male the more you spend. Unless you hit the Powerball for about 300 million you will always be in trouble.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me prove you wrong!! I am a frugal (read cheapskate) and could run the whole USA with a good Powerball win!!
At least I could get MY state out of debt!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Did someone say trouble?????
> 
> RICH.... is what we all DREAM of to get OUT of trouble!! LOL
> 
> Debbie



OMG don't Rich let you know you're dreaming of him. You're going to give the poor ol guy an erec oops I mean Heart Attack.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm dreaming of BEING rich...

is Rich worth dreaming ABOUT??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh just think about Bacchus out in the middle of a vineyard! Oh did I mention in a hot tub? Yup thats our Rich alright!!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

OHHHHHH...
I do have a vision now!!! Dream or NIGHTMARE??

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Yo 2 are killing me! ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> OHHHHHH...
> I do have a vision now!!! Dream or NIGHTMARE??
> 
> Debbie


 

Hey I represent that remark! 
I like Dan's description.............. so true, so true


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

As opposed to the usual request...

DON'T POST PICS!!

My heart isn't as young as it used to be!! and with all that growling lately....


sheesh....

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

I know you said not to, but I just can't resist................


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!

I'm cryin' here!!

THAT is not a nightmare... but the hair could get in the way!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

LMAO OMG where is Father Al when we need him for intervention.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

I visit Buffalo every year... I'm coming for a visit....

grrrrowwwwwll.....

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, it keeps the sun out of my eyes when I'm working in the vineyard...................


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

We have a priest?? Oh good.... I need some confession....

QUICK!!

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

Father Al has his own vineyard! His banner appears at the top sometimes - Father Fulchino! I get my vino from Father Fulchino!

Quick, step in and forgive us Al. Debbie has a roll to her grrrrowlllll.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

I have NEVER been a Fabio lover... though he is close to my age....

but you got me with that pic.... OMG... I still have tears in my eyes!

Debbie


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2011)

Bless them Father (Al), for they have sinned-----------


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm gonna hafta go to church a couple MORE times this week... stations of the cross... 3 hail mary's... 4 our father's....

geez... I don't know if I have that much time...

I guess I could skip WORK!!

Debbie


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

Will this help clear your mind of the sins of flesh?


Or is this one of the deadly sins?


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep... that did it for ME!!

Good thing I have a strong stomach!

Debbie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my good lord! 

I'm permanently cured or is that scarred for life. MY eyes, they burn!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont think there is enough hot water in the world to cleanse me now!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

I heard there is a hot tub that might help!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

If he got in there wouldnt be any water left in there!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah but that big dude ain't gitten in it. I bet he could squish some grapes though!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

One cubic foot at a time, 
Like the bathroom scales tell him.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys gave me a good laugh tonight...

Be good! or at least be careful!

Later!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Good night Deb, visions of Fabio Uh-hm, I mean Rich are filling your head!


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

GEE! all this from "what can U get for a bottle of your wine"..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe just a little LOL!


----------



## Sirs (Mar 29, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> OMG don't Rich let you know you're dreaming of him. You're going to give the poor ol guy an erec oops I mean Heart Attack.



uh Dan I think she meant Rich as with money not a person Rich


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Mar 29, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I know you said not to, but I just can't resist................



Please don't post pictures of me without express permission.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry Tom, we got a bit off topic.......................

Uh though guys, that overweight glob isn't a dude, I think it is a dudette. Go judge for yourselves if you dare. I zoomed in and barfed......................

I don't know what you are talking about grandpa...... That picture of me was taken just last year..........................


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe it's and "expressed" permission. 
Unless it says "NO TRESPASSING"... you can, right?
Must be the same with pictures!

Dude or Dudette... it ain't pretty!

Debbie


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Mar 30, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I believe it's and "expressed" permission.
> Unless it says "NO TRESPASSING"... you can, right?
> Must be the same with pictures!
> 
> ...



I looked it up... It is "explicit permission". And since I am probably not Fabio and I have a "keg" instead of a "six pack", that picture is not me.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 31, 2011)

Probably... not Fabio??

You mean you're not sure??

Check in the mirror... you'll know for SURE then...

Debbie


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 31, 2011)

Still can't figure out how to attach a sound clip to the picture of the some what chunky person. Any one know how? Ya know, talk sexy, squeel like a farm animal. what ever....


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 31, 2011)

Am I wrong for posting something "on topic"???

Hopefully I'm trading a 1.5l bottle of SP for a machined stand and base for a enolmatic bottle filler nozzle.
If it works out I'll post pictures.


----------



## Flem (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds like a great trade, Rob.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW... that's a good trade!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy cow I think I would give him a whole case of skeeter.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 1, 2011)

That would be a fair trade!! I like to give enough so they offer me something else!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this something he'd be willing to make more of?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I asked him to make 2 if he could. It really depends on what they have for scrap lying around and how much time he has between making what he needs for actual work. 

If have some ideas of my own if this doesn't work out. If there is interest I'll pursue it more? Might even be better if I can find the materials I'm looking for.


----------

